# Has anyone here actually gone to the UK for bankruptcy?



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2013)

Although people  are frequently advised on askaboutmoney to go to the UK for bankruptcy, no one has reported that they have actually done that.

Would anyone like to tell their story? 

If you know someone who has gone to the UK, could  you ask them to post here. 

Brendan


----------



## Cantalia (30 May 2013)

Could I say that perhaps people are afraid to say it. Or on their way through the COMI or the subsequent 12 months and afraid to jeopardise it. Perhaps other posters like me on sites such as this never feel completely satisfied of their identity security. Ireland is so small, one of my neighbours works for Nama and another for AIB "recovery". I am sure they read this site too. It's like Vichy France!


----------



## seantheman (30 May 2013)

Cantalia said:


> Ireland is so small, one of my neighbours works for Nama and another for AIB "recovery". I am sure they read this site too. It's like Vichy France!


 
What a preposterous comparism! To liken a bankrupt's fate to what happened to resistance fighters and Jews in wartime France or to compare bank workers and NAMA officials to Marshal Pétain's collaborators is nonsense in the extreme.


----------



## Time (30 May 2013)

Really? 

It is a fact that bank solicitors read these forums to get info on their quarry.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2013)

Folks

Please do not take this off topic. 

If you have gone bankrupt, please report. If you have not, please hold back.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (31 May 2013)

I am continually asked by media for access to my clients. They simply do not want or need the exposure. They simply want to get their heads down and get on with the process.

I have one client who might do this. I'll send him the link and see if he wants to post his experiences.

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Bronte (31 May 2013)

Cantalia said:


> Could I say that perhaps people are afraid to say it. Or on their way through the COMI or the subsequent 12 months and afraid to jeopardise it.


 
I agree with you Cantalia and I would be amazed if any professional who got clients via AAM didn't subsequently tell those clients not to jeopardise the procedure by posting on here.


----------



## Cantalia (31 May 2013)

Just look at the views to replies ratio's.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 May 2013)

But if they exited bankruptcy, then they can come back to Ireland or post on Askaboutmoney without fear of any loss? 

I could understand why someone might not like to jeopardise an existing bankruptcy.


----------



## Nearly there (2 Apr 2014)

Hi All, I am currently living in the UK and declared last year - I would be happy to answer any questions about my experience to date. I would like to qualify that this is not in the form of advice and I recommend anyone to get independent advice before making any decisions. If there are any questions I will give as much information as I can.


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2014)

Nearly there said:


> I would be happy to answer any questions about my experience to date. .


 
Well this is great news.  

When did you go there?  Who helped you.  

Are you on your own, rough age, married, kids.  Had you lost your job.  A general idea of how much you owed and to who.  In other words the usuals, bank, CU, credit cards.

Just so that you can never be identified please cuggle muggle it a bit.  Say main bank instead of AIB/BofI/ Ulster etc, subprime for Start...

Don't give exact dates, if you left Ireland in Jan, say March etc.


----------



## IB2013 (2 Apr 2014)

Not sure if you are referring to England/ Wales when you refer to the UK but as you know, Brendan, I am in Scotland and am well on the road to recovery. If I can be of any assistance with regards to the Scottish bankruptcy process, please don't hesitate to let me know. 

Since you started my thread I have noticed a huge surge in hits on my blog www.irishbankrupt.com so there are obviously a lot of people looking for information from the horse's mouth. As 'Nearly There' has said and I fully agree, you should obtain independent advice from an adviser before you start off, regardless of whether you choose the England/ Wales system or the Scottish system.


----------



## Nearly there (3 Apr 2014)

Hi Bronte - don't want to go in to too much personal information but to generalise I am your typical Joe Soap who had access to mortgage funds from the banks. I had modest investments in rental property and got caught to the tune of about 1.8 million. 

 My motivation here is to offer help through sharing my experience and I am happy to answer any questions on the process, my experience, the negatives, the positives and then people can use this information to decide whether or not to explore their options further.

 I have already declared and will be discharged this year and I am with my partner over here. 

 I have the experience of losing a friend through debt and nearly ended up in the same place but through the intervention of friends I was given the chance to take control and I haven't looked back since. I believe we have one attempt at this life and I want people to know there is a future and that by taking control you can turn your life around but it is not a simple process and my experiences may help people make a more educated decision on what is best for them.

 Nearly there!


----------



## no_moolah (3 Apr 2014)

Nearly there said:


> I have the experience of losing a friend through debt and nearly ended up in the same place but through the intervention of friends I was given the chance to take control and I haven't looked back since. I believe we have one attempt at this life and I want people to know there is a future and that by taking control you can turn your life around but it is not a simple process and my experiences may help people make a more educated decision on what is best for them.
> 
> Nearly there!


 
You are right, it is not a simple process at all. Well done on taking control of your situation and turning it around.


----------

